# HD Helmet HERO vs HD HERO Naked vs HD HERO 960



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Never leave home without one*

Something to consider is: how capable is your computer at handling HD content? My PC cant handle editing the 1080P footage, I have to use my quadcore iMac at work. If that is the case then get the 960p (less pixels to push.) The extra articulating pieces that the helmet hero give you are clutch if you ask me. Otherwise it's fixed on a single swivel usually on top of your helmet. I like the side view best as you can get a bit of your face or goggles in the shot.

Consider looking at the Drift as well, as the LCD and remote are crucial for on the spot playback, to see if you got the shot. Plus the Drift HD170 is great as a hand held follow cam. Best in the industry if you ask me. I have a GoPro, Contour, and Drift.
Drift HD170 Action Camera
 Our price: $329.95

Also check out my standard def. review of the $179 Drift X170:
https://www.mypov360.com/snowboarding-pov/


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

I have an intel core 2 quad q9550 and in my other pc I have an i7 930 so my computers are definitely capable of handling it. I actually saw another post about the Drift HD170 Action Camera But its the most expensive one out of all 3 so I opted for one of the GoPros. Just not sure which to get. Unless you know somewhere I can get the Drift cheaper?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

too bad there's no 960x540 option

960x540 still gives you 1:1(2:1) pixel resizing for 1080p displays while taking significantly less processing power to decode, encode, and render

1280x960??? Really? Come on GoPro, 4:3 is DOA, even more at only 30fps


----------



## CrossStealth (Aug 17, 2010)

So do you think Ill need a 60fps camera?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless you are producing and selling blu-rays then there is zero need for a helmet cam to do over 720p. Being able to do 60fps is awesome though because you never know when you are going to want a shot to be in slow motion.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

CrossStealth said:


> Just not sure which to get. Unless you know somewhere I can get the Drift cheaper?


Since the HD170 just came out I doubt anyone is discounting it. I've been using this camera for a while as I had a prototype to test and now I have the production. I would only choose the GoPro if I was going to use it for underwater shooting; And for Moto-X I might choose it because of the articulating mount (for side helmet) (1280x960) and because you can replace the outer case lens, which I've done now twice now for my Moto-X buddies who throw mud. Otherwise the form factor and LCD/remote make the Drift a must for board sports. You can review and delete clips during the day using the Drift. Again, I've shot bad compositions (too much sky) with the GoPro because of it's boxy form and because I didn't realize it till I got back to the computer. The usability of the Drift are so easy with a LCD, the GoPro requires you to read and continue to use a manual to set the functions. Which I found hectic in the heat of the moment. So I'd say the features of the Drift far out weigh the competition.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Please don't buy a helmet cam, I don't know if I can take seeing another terrible video clip.
They are THE WORST!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

chupacabraman said:


> Please don't buy a helmet cam, I don't know if I can take seeing another terrible video clip.
> They are THE WORST!


yea this video really sucks, YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: The Snowboard Movie


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey that actually is pretty good... I guess after seeing a thousand terrible ones we're due


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Get the one that can record at 60 fps. The files will be larger, but your videos will be more 'future-proof'.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I am debating over the drift and gopro.. but the 60fps is the only thing leaning me to gopro.. drift size is great but lacking 60fps really was a design flaw. they should know that people recording action sports woulod want the ability for clear slo mo play back... also 60fps makes faster moving objects much clearer..
Decisions decisons


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

one of the advantages of going to 60fps is you can really slow it down to ultra slowmo with out getting choppy just make sure you have the PC power.

suburban blend is right you need some processing power to work with HD, i'm under some PC constraints myself now trying to work with HD at 1080 and the 720 from a 960 here is pretty chuggy too right now. (ugh! the uprgade is coming)

a HD POV cam used well is just as powerful as an HD camcorder if you point and shoot with it like you would a camcorder, you can shoot some cool shit with the wide angle just dont get to far away from your subject.. to much pov footage is TOO MUCH! 
i just got the HERO960 stoked to try it in the snow


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd also suggest getting a camera with at least 60 fps. The more frames the better! I wouldn't worry about going over 720p though.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

chupacabraman said:


> Hey that actually is pretty good... I guess after seeing a thousand terrible ones we're due


YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: Snowboarding with the Pole Cam Mount


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

GoPro HD Motorsports HERO (1080p) Wide Angle 5MP Camera - Helmet / Surface Mount



Dirt Cheap for HD hero 

Not the helmet. but hey its cheaperr than the naked.. can buy extras on your own


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

The ContourHD and ContourGPS both do 1080p resolution and 720P at 60fps. The outer lens can be replaced as well. Obviously the GPS model has GPS built in too.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

This video was made completely with the GoPro HD. Best GoPro video I've seen!!!


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

hey pont.. Great vid. Awesome edit,. I Just ordered my gopro. going to do the pole set up like you go.. 
Quick question.....
What size Memory card do you use? 
-I want thinking about getting the 32 gig.

What do you usually film in? 
-I see most people say they use 720p 60fps.

How long does your battery last on the mtn? 
- I think im going to get an extra battery and a car charger which you can plug usb's into


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

got my go-pro 960 a little while ago, super stoked with it! 720p 30fps is sweet, diggin it! can't wait for winter to try it in the snow. Here's some pictures i took with it, didn't edit them at all, when i uploaded them and saw them i was shocked how good they came out! the camera is pretty damn good outside and if you hold it still, indoors im yet to get a good picture like these.

BONUS POINTS IF YOU CAN GUESS THE RIDER THAT HIT THIS HAND-RAIL!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Pretty sure that's one of the rails from Absinthe's Nowhere.....Dan Brisse (among others) hit it in the film.

Edit: On second thought, maybe not. Kinda hard to tell when on my iPhone.


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Meh, (saying this is totally might give it away) but the peeps that know stepchild inside out will probs guess it, but if you watch sandbox films, its in their OG vids. its hard to tell from pictures ,i guess for some people (not just you, haha), unless you have been to the rail before, but its a gnarly ass rail, super steep and the landing is flat, plus you got a gate along the right and a fence right next to the rail at the end, pretty gnarly if you come off early (i sure as hell ain't gonna hit this though. at least not yet. ;P hahahaha


----------

